# Are Products Cheaper at Waxstock?



## StaticSmith (Mar 23, 2013)

I need to do an order of supplies as I've had a busy few weeks. But I was wondering if its worth me waiting until Waxstock. Will the products I need/use be any cheaper at Waxstock than if I bought from a website? Obviously I'll be saving on postage! 😄


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Last year most resellers and traders had many discounts on products, I would wait until Waxstock.


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

Think I'm going to wait


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Sure some deals will be had at waxstock . I do agree with 1 comment on a other thread thought that items weren't necessary priced up so you couldnt see if someone was selling a item cheaper than another stall


----------



## StaticSmith (Mar 23, 2013)

So it's a gamble then really. Doesn't sound like I'll make a huge saving. I'll make my order tomorrow, just to be safe &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## thunderpantz (Dec 6, 2011)

Not gonna lie, i spent most of my money at Kim's Corner.... will be doing the same this year


----------



## typerdan (Apr 11, 2011)

I had been wanting to make an order with Auto finesse, so i decided to call them up and ask if they would have any discounts on at waxstock and they said they would have some good deals on compared to their website prices, so im waiting!!!


----------



## StaticSmith (Mar 23, 2013)

I'll wait then!!! I'm wanting Zaino and Chemical Guys products. Let see how generous these companies will be lol What is Kims Corner? This is my first year to Waxstock so don't really know what to expect


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

We will have some excellent savings to be had including a first glimpse of some new products


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

Now you tell us lol, just bought some pads :lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Auto finesse + chemical guys + discount = me bankrupt


----------



## StaticSmith (Mar 23, 2013)

Unlucky! lol


----------



## Crossy (May 11, 2011)

I just had to order some bits, really wanted to wait til the day but entering the arrive and shine and need them before hand so ordered some bare essientials! Will get most stuff there though, the traders did like to give a bit of discount for multiple buys I found last year


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Our arm can be twisted for a special Waxstock deal  Wait to see what we've got planned :thumb:


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Will there be discounts on Rupes machines?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

chapppers11 said:


> Will there be discounts on Rupes machines?


Maybe! 

Alex


----------



## StaticSmith (Mar 23, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> Auto finesse + chemical guys + discount = me bankrupt


You and I both!!!:lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey guys we will have some special offers on at Waxstock too. :thumb:

Come over and see us next weekend


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Anychance of these offers being available online for the guys that cant make Waxstock, like myself as its to far to drive in my current condition


----------

